# July POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch (Jul 2, 2007)

Post your nominations for JULY photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of JULY in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 3, 2007)

*Ognistik - *_I'll be there for you_


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 3, 2007)

wow, thats an amazing shot. top notch.


----------



## Kristen6877 (Jul 8, 2007)

Tiffany 15 - Opinions #2


----------



## karissa (Jul 10, 2007)

Silverpenguin - The Bride


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 10, 2007)

*Classic Minimalism* #3 by _Gizmo2071_


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 11, 2007)

4 shoots on the weekend by Raymond J Barlow


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 12, 2007)

End of an Era (1) - Spako


----------



## snaremop (Jul 12, 2007)

I second that ^^


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 13, 2007)

Workshop of the Damned by Sw1tchFX


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 14, 2007)

_Street Portrait_ by Hair Bear


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 25, 2007)

#2 "Indian Leaf" from 'butterflies & birds of prey part 1'  by Ikavaney


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 25, 2007)

London Eye and UK weather!  by Becky


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 26, 2007)

Mt. Hood, Oregon by sw1tchFX.


----------



## kombizz (Aug 3, 2007)

I go for the '_I'll be there for you' image as I see this image on my screen !_


----------



## Tyson (Aug 13, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> *Ognistik - *_I'll be there for you_



Priceless


----------

